# read/unread



## timpeac

When I look through the messages in the forums as I read them the envelopes turn from open to shut as you would expect.

However, if I then log off and come back later I find that some of the messages that I have read and that have not been added to since  now show as unread with open envelopes. This is most clearly seen in a thread that I myself was the last person to reply. Sometimes when I come back even these ones, showing my name as the last poster, have open envelopes.

Any ideas why this is happening or how I can stop it? It's annoying to have to go through and click on the open envelopes of the threads I know I have read just to make the envelopes close.

Thanks!


----------



## Whodunit

First, I think we're only members and can't change this. I also happens to my computer. I didn't try out the new server so far if it doesn't happen with it, but I'm afraid it will, though.

Second, if I wrote a message and clicked on "Submit Reply", sometimes I close my Internet browser of this site. When I'm getting back at this site, some read threads really shows up as unread, even though I was the last who replied. Then I open this thread and go to the last page and search the forum where I am at this moment. Then I have to click on "Go" and the thread is read.

From my own experience, I know you have to go back to the forum where you answered a thread after you replied.

I hope it helps, but let's wait for Mike or someone who has some more ideas.


----------



## timpeac

whodunit said:
			
		

> First, I think we're only members and can't change this. I also happens to my computer. I didn't try out the new server so far if it doesn't happen with it, but I'm afraid it will, though.
> 
> Second, if I wrote a message and clicked on "Submit Reply", sometimes I close my Internet browser of this site. When I'm getting back at this site, some read threads really shows up as unread, even though I was the last who replied. Then I open this thread and go to the last page and search the forum where I am at this moment. Then I have to click on "Go" and the thread is read.
> 
> From my own experience, I know you have to go back to the forum where you answered a thread after you replied.
> 
> I hope it helps, but let's wait for Mike or someone who has some more ideas.


 
So you're saying that if I click out, to the main menu say, and then click back in the individual forums that I have been in then the read messages should remain read when I next log in? Thanks.


----------



## Whodunit

timpeac said:
			
		

> So you're saying that if I click out, to the main menu say, and then click back in the individual forums that I have been in then the read messages should remain read when I next log in? Thanks.



It works for me. But don't blame me if it doesn't work.


----------



## Whodunit

myself said:
			
		

> It works for me. But don't blame me if it doesn't work.



Er, sorry. It doesn't quite work if you do it like I said. It can also happen if your Internet connection was disconnected, suddenly, or you closed this window incorrectly.   

We better wait for someone with more intelligence in this subject.


----------



## timpeac

This is still happening, despite following Whodunit's best efforts above. It's quite annoying to log on and see all your read subscriptions as apparently unread.

Anyone have any further advice? Thanks.


----------



## lsp

Now this is happening to me, too. Read threads appear as unread, but not consistently. I don't mean ot works in some sessions and not others; I mean within a single session it works for some threads in a forum and not others.


----------



## lauranazario

lsp said:
			
		

> Now this is happening to me, too. Read threads appear as unread, but not consistently. I don't mean ot works in some sessions and not others; I mean within a single session it works for some threads in a forum and not others.


I have also encountered this intermittent "problem" two days in a row 4/07/05 and 4/08/05. I thought it was due to a faulty connection on my end... but maybe our forums are still trying to get accustomed to their new servers (which is my "cute" way of saying I have no idea as to what's causing this) 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## el alabamiano

After I've read all the UNreads in a forum, I re-enter the same forum before clicking anything else. I do this from the links at the top left.

Ex: this forum has two unread messages, I read them both, then click on the Comments and Suggestions link (top-left). After re-entering, I move on to other forums, or whatever. 

WordReference Forums      >
Additional Forums       > 
Comments and Suggestions       > 
read/unread


----------



## lsp

el alabamiano said:
			
		

> After I've read all the UNreads in a forum, I re-enter the same forum before clicking anything else. I do this from the links at the top left.
> 
> Ex: this forum has two unread messages, I read them both, then click on the Comments and Suggestions link (top-left). After re-entering, I move on to other forums, or whatever.
> 
> WordReference Forums      >
> Additional Forums       >
> Comments and Suggestions       >
> read/unread


You can also use Forum Tools and Mark This Forum Read. There are ways around the problem, but having it work (clicked links unbold themselves, Unclicked links stay bolded) is still ideal.


----------



## Whodunit

Well, now—and some months ago—I realized this thing the other way round:

I didn't read some of the threads in a forum, but they're already marked as "read". Why?

The same happened when I was some days away. I wanted to reply to some questions in the German forum; and all of them have already been read; but when I entered the Comments and Suggestions forum, there have been so many unread threads. Why once again?


----------



## Leopold

Hello guys, I'm not sure about this, but I think I've read somewhere that it is a bug of the vBulletin. This applies for the threads appearing as unread even if we dis read them

About the threads appearing read when the should be unread, I thinks it's also a vBulletin issue, but it's not a bug. I think that recording the lists of ALL the members permanently would use too much space in the server or something, so, after a period your connection expires and you cannot tell which messages are new and which ones are old.

I feel I've been confusing and agrammatical, I'm sorry.

Regards,
Leo


----------



## garryknight

I don't know if this is any help, but I check to see if I've read a thread by looking at the colour of the subject line in the 'Thread/Thread Starter' column. If the link is dark blue, I haven' t read it yet, if it's light blue then I have. And to make sure they're all up-to-date I just hit my browser's Refresh button. I've never had to check the envelope icons. But then we all have different ways of doing things.


----------



## lsp

garryknight said:
			
		

> I don't know if this is any help, but I check to see if I've read a thread by looking at the colour of the subject line in the 'Thread/Thread Starter' column. If the link is dark blue, I haven' t read it yet, if it's light blue then I have. And to make sure they're all up-to-date I just hit my browser's Refresh button. I've never had to check the envelope icons. But then we all have different ways of doing things.


That's what we're talking about, too. The bold/unbold status is not changing correctly (BTW the envelopes agree with the bold/unbold status anyway).


----------



## garryknight

lsp said:
			
		

> That's what we're talking about, too.


Apologies! I thought you were _only_ talking about the envelopes.


----------

